# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Battlefields and Their Archaeology >  Battle of Culloden

## Ben Kerr

While at University I had the opportunity to spend time within the Department of Battlefield Archaeology. I had never been a fan of archaeology but I found what  they did fascinating and extremely beneficial to my understanding of the history surrounding the battles. 
I thought I would share a link in which they discuss the Battle of Culloden, the work carried out by Dr Pollard and Dr Banks on the battlefield has revealed a great deal of information that had been wrong in the standard historical teaching.
Without creating a spoiler one thing I found fascinating is that from the archaeological data it was determined that the Jacobite troops actually made quite significant use of their muskets rather than dropping them as had been previously believed.

Anyway have a look, I am sure you will find the article interesting and some of the other articles on the page are also worth a read.

http://www.gla.ac.uk/departments/bat...ects/culloden/

~B

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks for the heads-up, Ben!  Fascinating stuff!!

----------

